# Watch tool kit recommendation



## usa

Could you please recommend some decent quality watch tool kit ? What I mean by decent quality is that I'd like to buy the tools once and not have to go through some cheap/lousy tools to then realize that I need to replace/upgrade them.

I neither have the skills nor aspire to become a watch repairer, so there's no need for professional tools. Just enough to resize bracelets, changing batteries and perhaps some opening an old automatic watch to look at movements ...


----------



## wilson_smyth

How much work will you be doing? if your using the toolkit on a daily basis on many watches, making some money from its use then you need to get proper tools that will set you back 1-2k in total.

If its just for the occasional strap change and bracelet adjusting, then any of the 5 dollar sets on ebay are fine. I got one of these, use it to change straps weekly and its perfect.


----------



## geoffbot

I asked this once and the answer seemed to be 'you can spend as much as your want'. For what you require I'm sure an inexpensive kit will suffice though.


----------



## yande

I mostly re size bracelets, change bracelets, straps. I have Bergeon 6767 for my Spring bar tool as I find their tips are resilient though for my pin pusher when resizing bracelets, After buying the cheapest, (about $4) I went up a level as they were not resilient. Search Ofrei (Screw-Type Link Pin remover) About $15. Pretty well anything from Ofrei is worth getting. Freight is expensive on first item, so best to combine your items.

I bought the Bergeon pliers on special ($139) and they are a treat, again, combine items to save freight.

Spring Bar Tools

Best of luck


----------



## marchone

MCWW used to sell a cheap kit meant for strap and battery changes. It doesn't appear on his website anymore. Ebay probably has a few garbage kits. I haven't looked.

Bergeon is the gold standard. Ofrei carries them. They have a couple of very nice and pricey screwdriver kits but beyond that you'll need to assemble what you need for specific tasks. The tools I have are mostly gathered of the sort that came with some watches I have. Most are of poor quality so I bought a couple of decent Bergeon spring bar tools and screwdrivers, watch band lug size gauge, and wrist measuring tape. You may decide you want a case holder or bracelet holder. Seiko has specific items available. Swiss Army (appropriately) offers a watchmaker's model pocket knife that has a case opener blade for battery changes. Ofrei has that as well.

Do a search in the WUS Watchmaking forum.

Watchmakers Tools


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved.


----------

